# Tormach Open House



## RJSakowski (Jul 30, 2015)

For any members in the upper midwest, Tormach has an open house this coming Saturday, 8/1/2015.  It is their second one and while it is a marketing event for Tormach, it also has a number of good seminars on various aspects of small scale CNC machining.  John Saunders from NYC CNC and John Grismo from Grismo Knives will be doing seminars. There will also be a variety of how-to seminars regarding programming, tool selection, and the Tormach products aqs well as Q & A opportunities and a networking opportunity in the evening.

Tormach is located about fifteen miles north of Madison, WI a few mile west of I90/94.

I am not sure if walk-ins are allowed or if the registration is closed at this time but if you're interested, it would be worth a shot.

Info and registration  at: http://www.tormach.com/open_house?u...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=openhouse

At this late date, a phone call may be more productive.

If anyone from the group is planning to attend, I would welcome a face to face.  It is always nice to be able to attach a face to the posters.

Bob


----------

